# Can I get away with having no insurance?



## Canis Snupus Snupus

Hi everyone

How would I say "get away with" in the context of "Can I get away with having no insurance?" 

Google translates it as "¿Puedo salir sin tener un seguro?" but I'm not sure if it's correct.  I've never seen "salir sin" used before.  



Thanks


----------



## Masood

It depends what you mean when you say "_get away with_ having no insurance".

Does it mean that you are doing something illegal and you hope you don't get caught?
Does it mean that insurance is not required?
Or something else?


----------



## Circunflejo

Canis Snupus Snupus said:


> "¿Puedo salir sin tener un seguro?" but I'm not sure if it's correct. I've never seen "salir sin" used before.



It might be correct. As @Masood said, it all depends on what you mean when you say _get away with_. There's nothing wrong in using _salir_ followed be _sin_.


----------



## Cenzontle

To "get away with" doing something means
to do something that you "shouldn't" do, and not to suffer negative consequences.
The "shouldn't" may be based on law, social custom, risk of physical injury, etc.
"Red wine gives me stomach problems.  Can I *get away with* drinking just half a glass?"


----------



## gengo

If the meaning is to cheat by not paying insurance, perhaps you could say "¿Puedo salirme con la mía si no tengo el seguro?"


----------



## MiguelitOOO

In case you don't want an insurance contract, you could ask: ¿Puedo prescindir del seguro? or more colloquial: ¿Puedo quedarme sin seguro? / ... estar sin seguro? / ¿No me pasará nada si no elijo un seguro para mí?


----------



## Rodal

gengo said:


> ¿Puedo salir*me *con la mía si no tengo el seguro?



También: puede que no se den cuenta que no tengo seguro.

Porque en esencia, _get away with no insurance_ es que las autoridades no se den cuenta que no tienes seguro.


----------



## gengo

Rodal said:


> Porque en esencia, _get away with no insurance_ es que las autoridades no se den cuenta que no tienes seguro.



Yes, but only if that is the meaning in the OP's context.  As you can see from Cenzontle's example, the phrase is also used to mean "will it be OK (no problem) if...?"

The OP needs to provide us with the context and meaning.


----------



## Magazine

I agree with massod and gengo, we need context.


----------



## franzjekill

gengo said:


> "¿Puedo salir con la mía si no tengo el seguro?"





Rodal said:


> También: puede que no se den cuenta que no tengo seguro.


¿Puedo salir*me* con la mía si no tengo seguro? ¿Se te paso por alto, Rodal, o encuentras bien la oración?


----------



## gengo

franzjekill said:


> ¿Puedo salir*me* con la mía si no tengo seguro? ¿Se te pas*ó* por alto, Rodal, o encuentras bien la oración?



I don't know about Rodal, but I definitely missed that one, and I knew better.  It has been corrected.  Thanks for catching it.


----------



## Canis Snupus Snupus

I was thinking "get away with" in the sense that you could take a chance and not buy insurance, and you wouldn't get into a car accident while driving uninsured.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Entonces sí sería lo que dijeron varios compañeros, "salirme con la mía".
Una versión coloquial mexicana sería:
—_¿Será que la libre sin tener seguro?_
Espera las versiones de otros países.


----------



## Rodal

gengo said:


> I don't know about Rodal, but I definitely missed that one, and I knew better.  It has been corrected.  Thanks for catching it.



La he corregido en negrita.


----------



## Cenzontle

As Canis Snupus (#13) points out, "get away with [something]" just means escape the potential bad results of an action—
whether you break the law and don't get caught, go without insurance and avoid an accident, 
take out the garbage in your pajamas without being seen, eat a chocolate sundae without gaining weight, etc., etc.
It's a very general expression.  We don't know whether the insurance is required by law.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Cenzontle said:


> As Canis Snupus (#13) points out, "get away with [something]" just means escape the potential bad results of an action—
> whether you break the law and don't get caught, go without insurance and avoid an accident,
> take out the garbage in your pajamas without being seen, eat a chocolate sundae without gaining weight, etc., etc.
> It's a very general expression.  We don't know whether the insurance is required by law.


Cierto, no exactamente "_Salirme con la mía_".


----------



## Magazine

Canis Snupus Snupus said:


> "¿Puedo salir sin tener un seguro?"


By the way, this sentence is not correct, translators often do a pretty good job, but this time it is not correct. 

This would mean something like: can I go out without having an insurance?

Another suggestion if this is a car insurance: 

¿Y si circulo sin seguro? 

¿Puedo salirme con la mía si circulo sin seguro?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Un poco más "estándar" (no sé qué tanto es poco, ustedes dirán) sería:
_—¿Será que me vaya bien andando sin seguro?_


----------



## franzjekill

gengo said:


> I don't know about Rodal, but I definitely missed that one, and I knew better. It has been corrected. Thanks for catching it.


 No quise ser tajante, por eso le pregunté a Rodal, es que a veces te entra la duda de si no habrá algún lugar en que las cosas se digan diferente.


----------



## Canis Snupus Snupus

Sorry, I'm a little confused.  Would "Será que me vaya bien andando sin seguro" be better than "Salirme con la mía"?   Or are they roughly interchangeable in the given context?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Canis Snupus Snupus said:


> Would "Será que me vaya bien andando sin seguro" be better than "Salirme con la mía"?   Or are they roughly interchangeable in the given context?


It’s not the same. The “vaya” version is more like:
“_Is everything going to be ok with me having no insuranse_?” (no sé qué tan natural o acertada es mi composición, solo es una idea  )

"_salirme con la mía_" is a little slyness.
"_será que me vaya bien?_" is more honest.


----------



## Amapolas

Canis Snupus Snupus said:


> Sorry, I'm a little confused.  Would "Será que me vaya bien andando sin seguro" be better than "Salirme con la mía"?   Or are they roughly interchangeable in the given context?


Well, it sounds definitely weird to me, but it may be okay in Mexican Spanish. You see, one thing to take into account is your audience, because expressions differ from one variety of Spanish to the next. Same as in English.

What Google translated for you is actually whether you can 'go out' without insurance, not whether you can get away with it. 

If the idea is to sort of cheat the law and regulations, I believe 'salirme con la mía' is a very neutral expression to use. So something along the lines of '¿Puedo salirme con la mía y circular/salir sin seguro?' would be okay.

However, if I interpret the following correctly:


Canis Snupus Snupus said:


> I was thinking "get away with" in the sense that you could take a chance and not buy insurance, and you wouldn't get into a car accident while driving uninsured.


...I'd say something like '¿Puedo jugarme/jugármela y andar sin seguro?' We use _andar_ a lot in my region, though _circular_ might be a better, more neutral, option.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Amapolas said:


> ¿Puedo jugarme/jugármela y andar sin seguro?'


Pero esa frase con "jugármela" padece exactamente de lo mismo que mencionaste de "me vaya": Es regional. A excepción de la opinión de alguien español que simpatice mucho con tu punto de vista y solo por eso apoye tu dicho, no me parece que "jugármela", con ese preciso significado que le otorgas, se diga en ningún país excepto Argentina, porque en México "jugármela" no implica preocupación o duda como el original en inglés, sino una decidida resolución, valga la redundancia, muy voluntariosa.
El _"vaya_", por otra parte, está más extendido en todos los países, incluido España, y solo en Argentina, tal vez, no se usa.
Mencionaste lo menos neutral del mundo para decir que _vaya_, según tú opinión, no es neutral.
Saludos, Amapolita.


----------



## Magazine

Canis Snupus Snupus said:


> Sorry, I'm a little confused.  Would *"Será que me vaya bien andando sin seguro"* be better than "Salirme con la mía"?   Or are they roughly interchangeable in the given context?



HI Canis, the first sentence you mention makes no sense in Spanish from Spain (it appears the same happens to our Argentinian native speaker) .

Andar is not used for going by car in Spain. We would say "ir en coche".

Salirse con la suya...means you want to do it your way and you are going to do it.

If you are looking for a Mexican take, go with the Mexican version.

We still don't know where you want to say it. 





Amapolas said:


> ...I'd say something like '¿Puedo jugarme/jugármela y andar sin seguro?' We use _andar_ a lot in my region, though _circular_ might be a better, more neutral, option.



_jugársela_ is a good idea, as driving without an insurance is risky, here in Spain it is mandatory to have an insurance.

We would say: ...ir/conducir sin seguro?


----------



## gengo

Magazine said:


> Andar is not used for going by car. We would say "ir en coche".



You mean in Spain, right?  Because I'm pretty sure that andar is indeed used for the concept of "going around" in general, regardless of the mode of transportation, here and in Mexico.  In fact, there is a song titled Ando Sin Frenos.  To be clear, I'm not saying that people here would say "Ando en coche a ...," just that they might say "Ando sin seguro," which would translate closer to "I have no car insurance" than to "I drive without insurance."


----------



## Magazine

gengo said:


> You mean in Spain, right?



Yes, of course, I began by saying "makes no sense in Spanish from Spain....". 

Just in case , I edited my post , thanks for pointing it out, Gengo.


----------



## Circunflejo

Magazine said:


> the first sentence you mention makes no sense in Spanish from Spain



I agree but I think that's due to the verbal forms used by the user that wrote it and not for the reason that you quoted (see below).



Magazine said:


> Andar is not used for going by car in Spain.



In the sentence quoted by you (_andando sin seguro_), I think _andar_ means _estando sin seguro _and that's an OK use of _andar_ in Spain. Whether andar is used in Spain for going by car would be a question for other thread.


----------



## Canis Snupus Snupus

I hadn't really thought about where I'd be saying the sentence.  Would "Será que me vaya bien conduciendo/manejando sin seguro" be understood in most places?  

I think "me vaya bien" is probably closest to what I'm trying to say.  It sounds like asking "Will I be okay driving without insurance?"  That's what I had in mind rather than "Can I drive without insurance and not get caught?"


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Canis Snupus Snupus said:


> I hadn't really thought about where I'd be saying the sentence.  Would "Será que me vaya bien conduciendo/manejando sin seguro" be understood in most places?


¡Claro que sí! "Nos vaya bien", "Me vaya bien" y similares lo han dicho destacados españoles y mexicanos y hasta argentinos, como Lionel Messi que lo dijo al hablar de la Copa América 2011 (se lo dijo a la prensa argentina). Un técnico de futbol argentino declaró "Ojalá me vaya bien en España".

Todo el mundo lo dice.

La conductora española de televisión Eva Hache dijo: "Deseo (...) a mí que me vaya bien".

El jugador español de soccer, Piqué, dijo a El Mundo: "para que nos vaya bien, queremos que le vaya mal al otro". Y el jugador cordobés (España) Sebastián López dijo "Espero que me vaya bien".
El político español Juan Pablo Durán dijo al Diario de Andalucía: "Para que nos vaya bien a todos, la velocidad de España debe ser una y no dos".
Hasta los ex presidentes españoles Aznay y Rajoy también han dicho "nos vaya bien".

Y miles de ejemplos más.

Yo diría, ¿Quién no ha dicho eso? Tal vez solo dos o tres personas.
Incluso en siete biblias cuyas traducciones se consideran modernas dicen: "_me vaya bien_" en Génesis 24:12 Génesis 24:12 - Bible Gateway


----------



## Bevj

Of course 'Que vaya bien'  is said and understood in Spain.   But it would not be used in the scenario of  'I hope I don't get caught out without insurance'.
_Que vaya_ _bien_ is a desire for good fortune in the future, a positive wish.
Having said that, I don't really understand Canis's post 29.  If you drive without insurance you might get stopped or you might have an accident, both negative events.  I can't think of any situation where you would wish yourself good luck while driving uninsured.


EDITED to change number of post.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Bevj said:


> Of course 'Que vaya bien'  is said and understood in Spain.   But it would not be used in the scenario of  'I hope I don't get caught out without insurance'.


No Bevj, con todo respeto, esas son palabras de Magazine. ¿A ti te consta lo que estás diciendo, Bevj?
Saludos.

La frase "_Será que me vaya bien conduciendo sin seguro_" se refiere al futuro, no al presente. Y no es un deseo, es una duda.


----------



## Bevj

A lo mejor en tu país se usa la frase de otra manera, Miguelit000.  Yo solo conozco el español de España.
Digo las cosas cómo las veo y no tengo la necesidad de copiar las opiniones de otras personas.

Y claro que se refiere al futuro.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Bevj said:


> A lo mejor en tu país se usa la frase de otra manera, Miguelit000.  Yo solo conozco el español de España.
> Digo las cosas cómo las veo y no tengo la necesidad de copiar las opiniones de otras personas.
> 
> Y claro que se refiere al futuro.


Bien. Te agradezco tu intervención. Como nativo veo las cosas diferentes. Opino que en España se entendería perfectamente, y si me dicen una frase española, podría tomar la misma actitud y decir: eso no es de por aquí. Y el forero que pidió ayuda nunca va a tener una frase.
Bye.


----------



## Circunflejo

MiguelitOOO said:


> La frase "_Será que me vaya bien conduciendo sin seguro_" se refiere al futuro, no al presente.



El problema de la frase es que mezcla el futuro de indicativo (será) con el presente de subjuntivo (vaya) y suena sumamente mal. _Será que me irá bien conduciendo sin seguro_, aunque tampoco es de por aquí, al menos no suena horrible y se entiende perfectamente.



Canis Snupus Snupus said:


> I think "me vaya bien" is probably closest to what I'm trying to say.



¿Me irá bien conduciendo sin seguro? Tan sencillo como eso. Sería lo más natural en España. Si te empeñas en hacer una traducción más literal que incluya el _can_, ¿Podrá irme bien conduciendo sin seguro?


----------



## Magazine

Bevj said:


> Of course 'Que vaya bien'  is said and understood in Spain.   But it would not be used in the scenario of  'I hope I don't get caught out without insurance'.
> _Que vaya_ _bien_ is a desire for good fortune in the future, a positive wish.



Indeed! That's how we use it, I am not doubting that it can be used differently in other places of the world. 



Circunflejo said:


> El problema de la frase es que mezcla el futuro de indicativo (será) con el presente de subjuntivo (vaya) y suena sumamente mal.



He intentado decir esto, pero no he tenido mucho éxito, gracias, circun, ha quedado más claro como lo has dicho tú. 



> ¿Me irá bien conduciendo sin seguro? Tan sencillo como eso. Sería lo más natural en España. Si te empeñas en hacer una traducción más literal que incluya el _can_, ¿Podrá irme bien conduciendo sin seguro?



Genial. Para ver si es que me dan manías y simplemente era una cosa personal, le presenté la frase en cuestión a un amigo...y dijo "ni p... idea lo que significa esto". Claramente no es como se dice por aquí. 

Aparte de estas consideraciones, creo que en , por ejemplo, Estados Unidos, se permite conducir sin seguro en algunos estados. En España no es así, así que sería un delito (creo que sería falta leve o algo así) hacerlo.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Circunflejo said:


> El problema de la frase es que mezcla el futuro de indicativo (será) con el presente de subjuntivo (vaya) y suena sumamente mal. _Será que me irá bien conduciendo sin seguro_, aunque tampoco es de por aquí, al menos no suena horrible y se entiende perfectamente.


Porque lo dijiste tú, lo creo. Necesitaba que alguien honesto se pronunciara para saber la verdad.
Ahora lo puedo decir con confianza: reconozco que yo estaba equivocado. 
Saludos.


----------

